#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Информация >  > > >  >  > Буддизм на аудио и видео >  > > >  >  >  Пятигорский А.М. "Философия буддизма"

## Фил

http://medialecture.ru/audiolecture/...ofiya-buddizma
Три 2-часовых лекции Александра Моисеевича Пятигорского об истории и философии буддизма.
Может показаться, что мало?
Но стоит гигабайт квази-будиийских посиделок.

На этом же ресурсе есть лекции Мамардашвили М.К. об античной философии.
Тоже рекомендую, если есть возможность, прослушать.

----------

Aion (31.07.2014), AndyZ (31.07.2014), Альбина (31.07.2014), Ануруддха (31.07.2014), Влад К (31.07.2014), Доня (09.04.2019), Шавырин (31.07.2014), Эделизи (31.07.2014)

----------


## Юань Дин

мне недавно знакомый (не буддист, но на ретрите бывал  :Smilie:  ) из Омска в фейсбуке сказал, что лекции Пятигорского на него произвели хорошее впечатление, а Торчинов (мы вели разговор о работе Торчинова "Введение ...") как-то давным-давно приезжал в Омск и вызвал отталкивающее впечатление. Вот такие бывают мнения.

А мне вот работа Торчинова понравилась, а у Пятигорского как-то много лишних слов и на видео как-то вял. Но это ИМХО. Наверное, из-за того, что я технарь - мне надо меньше воды и повторений в лекциях. Чтобы "мыслям было тесно". На 10й минуте лекции отключаю. Так и хочется сказать: "Ну, ну, быстрее, быстрее, пожалуйста".

Я когда-то в детстве ждал на остановке трамвай. А тот всегда полз еле-еле где-то на горизонте. И представлял, что я его тяну за лебедку с усилием. И он начинает быстрее двигаться. Когда смотрю лекции Пятигорского, тоже хочется подтянуть лебедкой.

Но это всё субъективное мнение. Наверное, философы, они все такие - медленные.

----------

Фил (31.07.2014)

----------


## Фил

> Я когда-то в детстве ждал на остановке трамвай. А тот всегда полз еле-еле где-то на горизонте. И представлял, что я его тяну за лебедку с усилием. И он начинает быстрее двигаться. Когда смотрю лекции Пятигорского, тоже хочется подтянуть лебедкой.


 Я - тормоз, поэтому наверное мне так Пятигорский понравился. Успеваю все понять, пока он говорит  :Smilie: 





> Но это всё субъективное мнение. Наверное, философы, они все такие - медленные.


А куда торопится. До сих пор помню фразу из документального фильма про Веру фон Лендорфф (Верушка) 
"Учусь медленно ходить"

Вот и я, когда все вокруг бегут, стараюсь замедлить шаг.

----------

Богдан Б (03.08.2014), Шавырин (31.07.2014)

----------


## Юань Дин

после сеанса медитации слушание идет в ритм с мыслями  :Smilie:  И постепенно ... впадаешь в новую медитацию.

----------

Фил (31.07.2014)

----------


## Фил

На самом деле, мне было бы все равно как это говорится, быстро или медленно, эмоционально или монотонно.
Мне гораздо важнее *что именно* говорится.
И как мне кажется, в этих трех лекциях Пятигорского очень много вещей которых в книгах либо нет, либо надо читать между строк обладая солидным историко-философским багажом.

Очень повеселила одна дама, в конце первой лекции спросившая А.М.
- Почему Вы все в время называете Витгенштейна гением. Я считаю что это шарлатан и мистификатор. И вообще, это малоизвестный философ.

И это, я так понимаю, какие-то люди с философского факультета МГУ  :Smilie: 
Не знаю кто это только был, препод или студентка, но печально и в том и  в другом случае.

Прямо как в ответах.mail.ru где то видел "это сказал малоизвестный философ Фридрих Ницше"

----------

Юань Дин (31.07.2014)

----------


## Балдинг

Уважаемые господа,
Прошу простить за off. 
Пробовал поиском, но подходящей темы, где бы мог разместить ниже предлагаемый вопрос не нашел.

Вопрос.
В некоторых документальных фильмах А.М. Пятигорский бормочет заклинание на непонятном языке.
Может быть кто в курсе, что это за заклинание, из какой традиции, что означает, используется на все случаи жизни или для каких-то специальных намерений и т.д.?

P.S. По ссылке материал у меня не открылся. Но что приносит чувство некоторого удовлетворения, так это то, что на YouTube доступны некоторые из его лекций.

----------


## Балдинг

> мне недавно знакомый (не буддист, но на ретрите бывал  ) из Омска в фейсбуке сказал, что лекции Пятигорского на него произвели хорошее впечатление, а Торчинов (мы вели разговор о работе Торчинова "Введение ...") как-то давным-давно приезжал в Омск и вызвал отталкивающее впечатление. Вот такие бывают мнения.
> 
> А мне вот работа Торчинова понравилась, а у Пятигорского как-то много лишних слов и на видео как-то вял. Но это ИМХО. Наверное, из-за того, что я технарь - мне надо меньше воды и повторений в лекциях. Чтобы "мыслям было тесно". На 10й минуте лекции отключаю. Так и хочется сказать: "Ну, ну, быстрее, быстрее, пожалуйста".
> 
> Я когда-то в детстве ждал на остановке трамвай. А тот всегда полз еле-еле где-то на горизонте. И представлял, что я его тяну за лебедку с усилием. И он начинает быстрее двигаться. Когда смотрю лекции Пятигорского, тоже хочется подтянуть лебедкой.
> 
> Но это всё субъективное мнение. Наверное, философы, они все такие - медленные.


Здравствуйте, Юань Дин,

Есть мнение, что не столько философы медленные, _тем более все_, сколько:
а) у Вас быстрый ум, чему можно позавидовать;
б) у _некоторых_ философствующих вырабатывается привычка осаживать мартышку своего ума, что по-идее способствует бо'льшей осознанности его мыслительного дискурса.

----------

